# Saw a GHOST last night!



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Fished 3mi last night. Beautiful weather, but the tide wasn't doing much. After catching a few skipjacks around the bridge, I went up into the small bayou on the Gulf Breeze side. There wasn't much of a moon or wind, so it was dead calm and quite dark out there. So, there I am, enjoying the silence of the night, when I feel like something closing in from behind my left side. Don't know if I heard it, or what, but I KNEW something was there. At that moment I turn my head slightly left and damn near had a heart attack! Right there...not an arm's length away, is a large white apparition rising from the water...and closing. "HOLY CRAP!...oh wait...it's a swan." This guy was not shy at ALL! Well, we hung out together for a little while. I'm pretty sure it was just looking for some hand-outs, but it was cool to have a little company out there. Eventually, we went our separate ways. Me to my truck, and the swan...who knows...prolly found somebody else to scare the crap out of.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

pretty looking bird


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats funny, would have scared the crap out of me.

I hate those things though, one made me lose my Stradic Ci4 on a 24K Gold Stix after biting me in the ass while loading my kayak on top of my Jeep at the East River ramp. In my hustle to get away from that feathered demon I forgot to put my rod in my Jeep and drove off and left it. Ouch.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That's funny as hell. I think I would have fallen out/off my yak!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I would have had to go change my shorts


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

For a while, I was unsure if I was about to get attacked. I guess I passed it's test. Did every thing I could to catch it a treat, but to no avail.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

That's too funny!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally proof! My girlfriend told me that I was hallucinating when I was alone and saw this guy floating around in the salt.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That "uneasy feeling" should never be over looked. I might have fallen out of my yak if it had happened to me. Glad it was "friendly".


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Be lucky you didn't end up like this guy.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha yeah that's Drew the guy that does the walk though for Jackson kayaks.

Carries a bottle of goose be-gone now


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

That creep sneaks up on me all the time as well!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

That is the resident swan in Hoffman bayou, and it's not afraid to come in close. It almost jumped into my boat last spring.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> Be lucky you didn't end up like this guy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FjFXQXMgUs


Dang! Sorry, but I'm not gonna get my ass kicked by something a fraction of my size. Especially if it has no teeth or claws.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

They may not have teeth but they can sure pinch blood blisters on you with their bills.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Be lucky you didn't end up like this guy


Or this guy

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ttack-anthony-hensley-illinois_n_1428331.html


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Taste like chicken

:whistling::thumbup::whistling:


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

lol. This just cracked me up. The way you told that one, made me feel like I was there. I would have fallen over, for sure. It's nice, though, that you made yourself a new fishing buddy. May the two of you have many more happy adventures together.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone MAN enough to admit it? We have all done silly things. OK.... This aint funny... Yea right. LOL. I was throwing a top lure for some trout and had a popping cork in the water behind me. The cork went down a couple times so I figured it was something small and started to retrieve my top plug but before retrieving it, my spool started screaming and after a small fight I pulled in a 27” red. Having completely forgotten about my plug, looked over my right shoulder to return to my casting rod and saw – what I thought – was a water moccasin or some other type of snake swimming towards me. On land I have no issues with any snakes since I can identify them immediately but I have seen – since I am in the military – everything from rattlesnakes to Cobras in the water and of course I panicked because it was only a few feet from the yak. I didn’t want to kill it so I back paddled backwards and sure enough, he was chasing me and this went on for a few minutes. As I went to raise my paddle and beat some sense into this “monster” I moved my fishing line and realized it was simply the head of my lure…. OK – give it to me!!!! LOL


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

captgoody said:


> Anyone MAN enough to admit it? We have all done silly things. OK.... This aint funny... Yea right. LOL. I was throwing a top lure for some trout and had a popping cork in the water behind me. The cork went down a couple times so I figured it was something small and started to retrieve my top plug but before retrieving it, my spool started screaming and after a small fight I pulled in a 27” red. Having completely forgotten about my plug, looked over my right shoulder to return to my casting rod and saw – what I thought – was a water moccasin or some other type of snake swimming towards me. On land I have no issues with any snakes since I can identify them immediately but I have seen – since I am in the military – everything from rattlesnakes to Cobras in the water and of course I panicked because it was only a few feet from the yak. I didn’t want to kill it so I back paddled backwards and sure enough, he was chasing me and this went on for a few minutes. As I went to raise my paddle and beat some sense into this “monster” I moved my fishing line and realized it was simply the head of my lure…. OK – give it to me!!!! LOL


That's awesome! Never ran from an imaginary snake, but there was this big ass bug that landed on my hat one time. I swatted the hell out of it, only to find out (the hard way) that it was a big ol' mir-o-lure I had placed there earlier. Ouch!


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope the goose was ok!! LOL!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That thing has made me jump several times she can be very sneaky lol


----------

